# coding, total body fat composition



## TLC (Aug 6, 2012)

One of our doctors is wanting to code for a Total Body Fat Composition using the Dexa Scan machine. I can't find any code for this. I have seen that you could possibly use the CPT code 76499"unlisted diagnostic radiographic procedure". Does anyone have anything else to go by? Thanks


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 7, 2012)

TLC said:


> One of our doctors is wanting to code for a Total Body Fat Composition using the Dexa Scan machine. I can't find any code for this. I have seen that you could possibly use the CPT code 76499"unlisted diagnostic radiographic procedure". Does anyone have anything else to go by? Thanks



76499 is the correct unlisted code for this.  
There was a Category III code for ths (0028T), but it was deleted effective 1/1/2009.  The notes in CPT at that area say to code 76499 for the DEXA body composition study.


----------

